# First Cycle Log by hill450



## hill450 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys just had my first injection of testosterone ever. I'll be  honest....I wasn't nervous until I woke up this morning and realized  I've never stuck myself with a needle lol. It wasn't even remotely bad  at all though. The needle actually went in so damn smooth you would have  thought I was injecting a stick of butter, no shit. It went in and I  pushed almost all the way in, aspirated(no blood) and then spent the  next minute or so pushing it in. Used a 25g 1" needle and injected 300mg  of test e from dragon pharma. I'm not positive I got the whole 300mg  like I wanted but I will try my best to get it all thursday. The air in  the syringe kind of fucked with me on that. Anyway I won't talk your ear  off here just wanted to share. I've crossed over to the dark side boys  and I think I'm going to love it! Nothing like a little test in the  morning!

Oh yea, I'm also going to take 2 pills of super dmz along with cycle  support. Exemestane 12.5mg per day and HCG 500iu twice per week. Turns  out my little vial of 5000hcg didn't fucking hold 5ml so I got like 4ml  in it and had to recalculate which pissed me off but I'm sure it won't  hurt anything really. 

I've got exemestane from extreme and it is like milky white, I put it in  some hot water for ten minutes with no difference so I guess its just  the way it is? Maybe the water needs to be hotter? 

One other thing, the injection didn't hurt but I'm having a slight  amount of pain at the injection site. Just feels like I've gotten blood  drawn from my leg or something, nothing big just worth noting. 


*Stats*
6'2
208 lbs - (Didn't eat the best lately and had a big drinking weekend and  ate terrible so my weight is a little higher than it would be normally.  I'm sure I'll drop a little here at first.) --Not a big drinker at all  anymore but what the hell one more go before I can't till june lol/
14%bf
6 years serious lifter 

Test e 600mg twice per week, weeks 1-5
Test e 750mg twice per week, weeks 6-10

I'm going to try to update a couple times a week. Won't be much going on  at first I'm sure but I'll share my experiences. Working with someone  right now on lining out my diet but I'm starting upping my calories  today. Getting ready to go to the store actually and stock up! 

Going to hit some heavy legs today! Happy lifting!


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 30, 2012)

Good luck along for ride


----------



## hill450 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks man. Legs went good today. Already felt up in my lifts a little because of the surplus in carbohydrates I'm sure. Right quad is a little tender from injection. I didn't think Id feel it till the next day but we'll see. Probably be some soreness tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jan 30, 2012)

will be following


----------



## hill450 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys weighed in at 208 again this morning. The post injection pain isn't all that bad today. I kind of thought it would be worse the second day and not even hurt the first day? lol Oh well I can't complain its still pretty tender but shouldn't hinder anything. Dragon pharma must be some pretty smooth gear.

Just had a pretty solid breakfast. 
6 whole eggs
4 slices turkey bacon
1/2 cup oats
black coffee..........
.....wow that doesn't sound like much now but shit I'm so damn full. Going to take a while for my stomach to get used to food again after that cut. Considering that breakfast was close to half of my daily intake while I was cutting lol 

Going to either hit some chest or back today...haven't decided yet. Yes, I should probably line out set days, especially to coincide with my injections. 

Thats all for now. Happy lifting!


----------



## hill450 (Jan 31, 2012)

Just had a really good back workout. First time dead lifting heavy in a while since I was cutting. Almost got a new personal record of 420lbs but couldn't quite break half way point and get it up. Little disappointed there but it is only the beginning and I was just testing the waters. My best is 405 a while back. 

Full as shit and only have around 1500 calories in me today so far. Getting ready to have a protein shake and a sweet potato and head off to class for 3 boring hours where hopefully my body will digest this food lol ordered some NOW foods super enzymes that I'm hoping will help me digest all the food I'm taking in better. Been really bloated and burping like crazy. 


take it easy guys...

EDIT: might as well share what I had for lunch before I lifted.

Full head of Romaine lettuce w/tablespoon ceaser dressing
1 Cup homemade chili
Whole wheat peanut butter sandwhich around 1.5tbs pb
Protein shake - dymatize whey

1 banana and cup black coffee or so pre workout


----------



## hill450 (Feb 1, 2012)

Weighed in at 206.6 today. I assume losing a little shit fat or hell just water weight from sleeping since thats not much.

Anyway woke up, took some super dmz, cycle support, and exemestane. Pip is pretty much non existent unless I stretch my leg out or something. I shoot again tomorrow. Not sure where I'm going to shoot yet....maybe my left quad or my left shoulder or something, hell maybe one of my biceps who knows!?

I didn't really plan on posting on here daily but turns out I kind of like it, gives me something to look back on more than anything. I think I may hit shoulders and triceps today when I go. 

Food today:
Dymatize whey shake 1 scoop
6 egg omelet with 1/4 cup shredded hot pepper cheese
4 strips turkey bacon
2 pieces peanut butter toast
black coffee

......sitting at about 1200 calories or so and feel good



peace!


----------



## hill450 (Feb 3, 2012)

Didn't post yesterday, weighed in at 208 i believe, but had a good day in the gym just a late one. Didn't get to lift until about 10 pm due to homework and class. No big deal it was chest and I just wanted to tear it up real quick. Warmed up with some rotary cuff shit because my shoulders are bitches. Then started on the decline with like 30's to stretch out, 70's to warm up then went on to 90's for 8, 110's for 5(should have fucking got 6 there), then finished with 120's for 4. Kind of wanted more but was lifting by myself and my college rec center gym only goes up to 125's in dumbells which I hope to be playing with like toys soon lol. Chest was tired after that not to mention lugging those bastards around so I did some heavy controlled fly type movements with 50's, 45's, then 40's sets of 8. Then did some low cable flys with very strict form at sets of 8 for 50, 40, 30. Then I did a DC chest stretch for a minute just to loosen up a bit then I was out. I think the DC stretches really help on chest. I'm not as sore after doing them sometimes and they are suppose to help round out the chest some


----------



## hill450 (Feb 3, 2012)

Well accidentally hit post so fuck it not gonna edit I've got a whole thread to myself lol I didn't get to share my shoulder pinning experience lol it was definitely an experience. I pulled about 300mg of test e and got a little air in the barrel to clear the oil of course. Did all the cleanliness shit and stuck it in my shoulder, immediately feeling pain but kept going. 

Aspirated and injected and then waited about 10-12 seconds and pulled it out. Blood immediately started flowing down my arm lol Hopefully didn't lose too much or any oil. I think it was a vein close to the surface. Also, left a big not on my arm at the site for a while, I guess the oil was just working its way in. It did go down after 10 minutes or so and the pain isn't bad today at all. 

Anyway may try to warm up the oil when I shoot monday, may go bicep or left quad?

Weighed in at over 210 today. Going to hit some bis and tris and a little cardio I believe. I ususally try to space my chest day away from tri day but oh well. 

Take it easy guys...


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 3, 2012)

nice work in here...and damn, your breakfasts sound good!


----------



## hill450 (Feb 11, 2012)

Haven't posted on here for a bit so ill update on how its going. Up to about 224 now and don't seem to have really gained any fat. I'm looking pretty swollen all the time now thanks to super dmz. Hell its not even been two full weeks on and I love that shit! I recommend it to anyone. Lifts are all up of course and pumps are insane. I think I already look a lot bigger and had a couple guys bigger than me comment that they thought I looked bigger lol I ended my chests sets on incline with 4 reps of 100's the other day so that was sweet. Not going too crazy or anything yet trying not to injure myself before the test kicks in. Damn sdmz makes you feel like a super hero tho. 

Ummm been having a little trouble with excessive pip and swelling/redness. I've deduced with the help of other members that I may not be injecting deep enough so I'm going to start burying the needle and try to keep it as steady as possible. 

I've upped my calories to around 4000to per day with 350-400carbs, around 350 or > protein and over 100 fat or so. Recently added a better post workout shake too. Waiting for my dextrose so I picked up some orange Gatorade mix that's second ingredient is dextrose. I mix about 4 tablespoons with 2the scoops vanilla protein for 56 carbs and 48 protein with a banana little after then a high Carb/protein meal bout an hour later. It tastes like orange dreamsicle it's pretty damn good honestly.

I think that's all I have for now. Trying to heal up on my rest day(today) and I hit legs heavy as shit tomorrow! 

Hit the weights hard boys! Peace!


----------



## hill450 (Feb 18, 2012)

Been sitting at a little over 229 for the past couple days. Trying to stuff down about 1300 calories of breakfast as we speak. I would think my stomach would have grown a little by now lol never while cutting did I think bulking would be tough. I cheat less now than I did when I was trying to cut weight! Probably because I'm NEVER hungry!

Ummm I have a love/hate relationship with superdmz right now. I look like a monster in the gym...like seriously. I'm more vascular than when I started and I've gained over 20lbs and the test hasn't even kicked in yet! The pumps from the sdmz are ridiculous, some good some very fucking annoyingly painful bad lol. I love the pumps when I'm working out but the lower and middle back pumps are existent all day unless I'm laying down. As you can imagine this is a huge bitch when trying to do anything. I was helping my dad cut wood the other day and oh my god my back was killing me and I couldn't say shit about it! lol Enough bitching about that though, cardio is kind of tough too. I plan to do a lot more once off sdmz. The pumps are so bad in my legs(lower legs, calves and tibia area) after a couple laps they are really painful and hard as a rock unflexed. I'm trying to drink enough water and taking taurine in the morning and before workout. Got up to about 12grams each time but don't think it really helped much. 

Anyway got another week of sdmz before the test will be kicking in! Can't wait! Never felt this before!


----------



## hill450 (Feb 24, 2012)

Haven't posted in a week or so and I forgot to weigh myself before I ate this morning. I'm up over 30 pounds now in the 4th week of super dmz. Definitely some quality shit and I'd say I'd run again but I don't know with how bad the back pumps have been. I recently added 99mg potassium 4 or more times per day as advised by XYZ. The back pumps have gotten maybe a little better. Oh well I'm just ready to take my last dose on monday. Umm the test is definitely starting to kick in because I feel like a God in the gym for lack of a better word. All my lifts are up but I'm also taking it easy so I don't injure myself. I think I'm already going a little too hard. I can't deadlift due to a very sharp pain in my right hip at the bottom of the movement no matter the weight. This is really disappointing me as I love deadlifts and miss moving the weight. I think I injured it doing ass to ground squats with too narrow a stance. I do look A LOT bigger, suspiciously so lol but oh well I've still got a lot of growing to do!

I'll be glad when the sdmz sides have cleared so I can get back to cardio. I couldn't before because the pumps are so painfully bad that I can barely walk any distance thats very far lol really inconvenient. I haven't gained much fat at all as far as I can tell. My stomach looks the same just full of food all the time. I never thought I would say it but I'm tired as hell of eating all the damn time and never being hungry lol but I'll quit bitching for now, hopefully my mood will improve when the sdmz wears off, its already gettting better since the test is kicking in! Forearms are now pumped and hurt too bad to type anymore lol peace out and happy lifting!


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 24, 2012)

30lbs jealous


----------



## hill450 (Mar 5, 2012)

Its the beginning of week six. I weighed in at 242 empty this morning, thats around 36 pounds up. Haven't posted on here much. My back pumps have went away a lot but I'm still somewhat prone to them, probably need to up my water honestly. All my lifts are up, I'm probably going too heavy in all honesty. I still can't dead lift sadly due to pain in my right hip. Also couldn't go heavy on parallel squats yesterday due to same pain but just did high rep of 135 instead. I got 405 on box squats at parallel last sunday which is really good but hurt all week from that one lol. Got 120's on decline bench for ending set of 8 last week and felt really good, had about a 3 or 4 day chest sore after that. 

I'm do believe the super dmz has fully warn off so I can feel what the test alone feels like. The pumps are just as good if not a little better. I upped my test to 750 this morning for the remainder of my cycle. My mood has definitely improved being off the super dmz. I can't say that I feel overly horny or have that "wellness" feeling I've heard about. One thing to note is that I've been really hot lately. I'm like radiating heat constantly, guess thats another sign the test is working? Ummm I think I need to take it easy on how heavy I'm going, I have a nagging pain in my left forearm, elbows are starting to get a little tender - have to be careful on triceps. And of course that stupid hip pain I don't know what the problem is there. Oh well, nothing serious just have to make sure my shoulders hold up. 

I feel like I'm not gaining as quickly now, I know test won't put on weight like an oral but still may up calories a bit. I am going to try to start incorporating some cardio too. I hadn't done much due to the calf and surrounding area pumps but hopefully I can now that the super dmz is out of my system. I don't know I will just have to see. Peace!


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Damn, congrats on the gains.  Must be massive!  Do you ever practice posing after your workouts?  I like to hit poses in the mirror after my workout is finished because it's almost like a cardio workout, but I feel like it hardens up my physique more and helps me maintain size... I sweat like crazy when I'm doing it too.

Enjoy your first cycle... I've been considering doing my first as well.  I've been training seriously for 12 years, so I feel like my body is ready.  May I ask your age?


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Damn, congrats on the gains.  Must be massive!  Do you ever practice posing after your workouts?  I like to hit poses in the mirror after my workout is finished because it's almost like a cardio workout, but I feel like it hardens up my physique more and helps me maintain size... I sweat like crazy when I'm doing it too.

Enjoy your first cycle... I've been considering doing my first as well.  I've been training seriously for 12 years, so I feel like my body is ready.  May I ask your age?


----------



## ELH (Mar 5, 2012)

We'll have to video next time you heavy squat.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 9, 2012)

ELH said:


> We'll have to video next time you heavy squat.



No telling when that'll be with my hip being gay.


I'm down to just over 241 right now and not very happy about it. I don't know how I'm losing weight at around 5000 cal per day? However, I'm still going up in strength. Ended my incline bench tuesday with 110 dumbbells for 9 pretty easily. I would have gone up but I'm trying not to hurt myself. I'll up it to 115's or 120's next time. Actually going to try an arm workout today by Serge Nubret, I want to try and shock them since I don't think I've seen much growth out of them.

Anyway I don't know what to do about the losing weight, I'll just lift harder and eat more I guess?


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 9, 2012)

hill450 said:


> No telling when that'll be with my hip being gay.
> 
> 
> I'm down to just over 241 right now and not very happy about it. I don't know how I'm losing weight at around 5000 cal per day? However, I'm still going up in strength. Ended my incline bench tuesday with 110 dumbbells for 9 pretty easily. I would have gone up but I'm trying not to hurt myself. I'll up it to 115's or 120's next time. Actually going to try an arm workout today by Serge Nubret, I want to try and shock them since I don't think I've seen much growth out of them.
> ...



What does your daily carb/protein/fat intake look like?  I know tracking foods sucks, and we always think we know what we're eating, but it helps us figure out EXACTLY what works and what doesn't for our individual bodies.

I advise you intake at least 30% of calories from healthy fats and the fats found normally in meats.  If you're not getting a variety of meat sources, I've found that can hurt my gains.  Also, eating TOO much protein has been said to have hurt gains and many pro bodybuilders go no higher than 1.5g of protein per pound of bodyweight per day.  Getting a majority of protein from shakes is not effective either... all I know is that when I focused on eating more fats (on purpose) and a variety of meats combined with potatoes, rice and pastas, I gained easily.

Let us know what's going on.


----------

